# Tu nu-nțelegi că te iubesc



## Oleg68

Does "Tu nu-ntelegi ca te iubesc" mean you don't understand... that I love you or how(much)I love you?


----------



## jimmyy

Your understanding is correct.

You can translate it as :
"You do not understand that I (actually) love you"
or
"You do not get it that I love you"


----------



## Oleg68

In other words, the first variant is right.
Thank you very much, jimmyy!


----------



## farscape

Probably "Don't you understand that I love you(?)" would make more sense in English, but all is good 

f.


----------



## Oleg68

Thank you very much, farscape!
I just wanted to know what means "ca" in Romanian. I chose between "that" and "how much".
Google translate said to me "how much".


----------



## farscape

Unfortunately it's just... _that_ 

f.


----------



## Oleg68

Now I know it for sure


----------

